# Poll: New Lathe for Slip knot?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I say we put it up to a vote on if you need a new lathe or get the motor fixed on the old one . What do ya'll think? gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Get a new one it will make his work 150% better.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

big surprise on the results of the poll


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

New Boat.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Do we get a say in which one he should buy? I vote Robust!!

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Just go ahead and do it Slip. Get that big Powermatic.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Here ya go. http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/305466737.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

my neighbor has one even larger than that in his garage. It will take a 30" dia. piece of work on it. I think he said it can go even larger


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

There are a few guys that restore and use those big pattern makers lathes over on the sawmill creek site. Big Oliver #22's and such that go about 10' between centers and 5 or 6' diameter outboard of the bed. Very cool but way outside the scope of my capabilities!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright, who voted for getting motor fixed?:work: Thanks galvbay for your support of the poll. Will go a long way in my decision process.

I voted for a new one also:dance: . I don't think I have a big enough concrete slab to hold the big ones shown on this thread but hey, may just to build a big shop to hold lathe. Butttttttt, will then have to buy more land and since no more land is available next to mine, would have to get another home. Boy, this is getting expensive:spineyes: . Still, what ever it takes to get a new lathe. 

SeaHuntress, hmmm, the new boat would have to be another project. Sorry, will have to work on one project at a time, but will have to put as my next project at a high priority, but then I will have to get all new dive gear with one of them pneumatic spear throwers that none of you spearos seem to like (still say they are much better).


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Alright, who voted for getting motor fixed?:work: Thanks galvbay for your support of the poll. Will go a long way in my decision process.
> 
> I voted for a new one also:dance: . I don't think I have a big enough concrete slab to hold the big ones shown on this thread but hey, may just to build a big shop to hold lathe. Butttttttt, will then have to buy more land and since no more land is available next to mine, would have to get another home. Boy, this is getting expensive:spineyes: . Still, what ever it takes to get a new lathe.
> 
> SeaHuntress, hmmm, the new boat would have to be another project. Sorry, will have to work on one project at a time, but will have to put as my next project at a high priority, but then I will have to get all new dive gear with one of them pneumatic spear throwers that none of you spearos seem to like (still say they are much better).


Oh dear, no place to put the big boat? That's too bad! So, get a smaller house with a big yard for your Big Boat... Your wife is going to KILL ME! 
Yes there are several I know that love the pneumatic spears. I need to try one sometime.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, going lathe shopping today. If have time going boat shopping also. Seahuntress, my wife said something about wanting to meet you. Just kiddin. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, while walking out door, sister in law called and headed for emergency room:headknock . Been sick a while but would not go to doctor, now needed to go to emergency room as is worse. May or may not go now, depending on how things go. Guess may have to put new lathe on hold for a week or two. Was hoping to do some spinning Monday while wife has to work and holiday for me.

Seahuntress, guess the boat will have to wait also. Guess that will be on hold for a long while yet . Like you thinking though.


----------

